# Viper 5701 Security and Remote Start



## lindboep (Sep 12, 2012)

When I press lock and then start the red light on my 2-way remote comes on and the lights flash 7 times and the truck will not start. I THINK have all the wires hooked up. I have changed the function settings to automatic transmission. Help Please Anyone!!


----------

